# Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4



## Morlord (11. Mai 2018)

*Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4*

Hallo Leute Ich bin Morlord, ganz neu hier und suche nach Hilfe und einer Kaufberatung.
Ich würde gerne eine externe Grafikkarte für mein Macbook kaufen um die Performance während des Spielens von die Sims 4 zu verbessern. Aber Immer der Reihe nach ersteinmal zu meinen Specs 
Ich habe ein MacBook Pro 2016   (13-inch, Late 2016, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)
2,9 GHz Intel Core i5
8 GB 2133 MHz LPDDR3
Intel Iris Graphics 550 1536 MB
250gb Flash Speicher
Mein Problem ist das folgende: Ich spiele die Sims 4 und für mich annehmbare Fps raten (40) erreiche Ich momentan nur bei sehr niedriger Grafikeinstellung . Wenn ich dann noch ein zweites Programm wie Safari öffne wird der gesamte PC spürbar langsam  das Spiel ruckelt und das System scheint ausgelastet zu sein. Im Aktivitätsmonitor zeigt es häufig eine Auslastung von 170% oder mehr an. Außerdem sind die Ladezeiten wenn ich z.B. zwischen den Grundstücken Wechsel oder Reise extrem lange.
Ich würde gerne meinen Pc aufrüsten, sodass ich das Spiel stets flüssig und auf höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen kann. Lieber ein wenig  Überpowert so dass ich  nicht mehr ständig Kompromisse machen muss. 
Mir ist natürlich bewusst das das kein Gaming Laptop ist und es bestimmt geeignetere Windows Pc gibt möchte es aber trotzdem lieber mein Macbook aufrüsten. 

Ich bin sonst mit der Leistung des Macs zufrieden und brauche das mehr an Leistung nur für dieses Spiel. Ich hatte mir überlegt eine externe Grafikkarte mit einem Gehäuse zu kaufen. Aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob diese überhaupt mein Problem löst. Immerhin wird mir auch eine hohe Cpu Beanspruchung angezeigt.
Deshalb die Frage könnte eine externe Grafikkarte mein Problem lösen? Ich möchte ungerne nach einer Investition merken, dass ich am falschen Ende gespart habe oder sogar in das falsche Teil investiert habe. Deshalb hoffe ich ihr könnt mich dahingehend ein wenig beraten damit ich diese und kommende Sims Versionen hochauflösend ruckelfrei und entspannt spielen kann.  
Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß 
Morlord


----------



## iTzZent (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4*

Verkauf das Ding und hole dir ein anderes Mac Book Pro mit dedizierter GPU. z.b. Apple MacBook Pro 15.4", Core i7-7820HQ, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, Radeon Pro 560, grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dann hast genug CPU und GPU Leistung. 

Oder du schaust dich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nach dem Vorgängermodel mit der Pro 460 um, die ist genauso schnell. Als CPU kommt da denn halt ein Skylake zum Einsatz welcher auch kaum weniger Leistung wie der Kaby Lake hat.


Alternativ holst du dir ein Thunderbolt 3 Gehäuse und baust dort eine günstige GPU ein... sowas z.B. 
Zotac Amp Box Mini Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber dann musst du den Kasten halt immer mit scheppen.


----------



## Morlord (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja das 15 Zoll wäre wahrscheinlich wirklich besser gewesen, aber wenn ich meinen jetzt verkaufe krieg ich dafür ja nicht viel. Somit wäre ein Upgrade echt ziemlich teuer für mich. Die zweite Lösung passt aber ziemlich gut, ich brauch die Leistung eh nicht unterwegs. Das stört mich daher garnicht. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage was ich realistisch erwarten kann wenn ich das kaufe und anschließe. Wie viel besser ist die neue Grafikkarte, kann ich dann auch auf Grafikeinstellungen Ultra flüssig spielen und kann ich auch schnellere Ladezeiten erwarten?


----------



## iTzZent (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4*

Test Aorus GTX 1080 Gaming Box - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das ist ein Test von einer eGPU Thunderbolt 3 Grafikkarte. Das sollte dich vielleicht interessieren.

Je mehr Geld du für die Grafikkarte ausgeben kannst, desto mehr Leistung liegt natürlich an. Die Ladezeiten ändern sich natürlich nicht, wenn du eine andere Grafikkarte verwendest.


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aufrüsten einer Grafikkarte Sinnvoll für Sims 4*

Wie wäres mit Auflösung verringern? Retina und Intel Iris klappt einfach nicht...


----------

